# 5 Mysterious Door That Should Never Opened



## joeblack81 (May 27, 2019)

It’s human nature to want to explore forbidden places, so a locked door presents an alluring enigma. If someone took the time and effort to lock a place away, there must be something intriguing and important waiting. However, some of these mysteries are better left unsolved. Here are five of the world’s most fascinating and mysterious locked doors that should probably be left unopened.


----------



## strollingbones (May 27, 2019)

seems like in days of sonar etc (i have no clue what modern spy stuff is called) they could simply map the room....the air would most likely be highly contaminated inside a sealed room like that


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> seems like in days of sonar etc (i have no clue what modern spy stuff is called) they could simply map the room....the air would most likely be highly contaminated inside a sealed room like that


This vid is a lot easier to understand--I have heard of this one before.  Some people believe that there was a nuclear explosion back in very ancient times, and that some kind of secret weapon, like a nuke, is in there.  This vid doesn't go anywhere like that, though.  Just the facts.


----------



## konradv (May 27, 2019)

I'm disappointed.  Nothing about the greatest mystery of the 20th century, Al Capone's vault!


The Mystery of Al Capone's Vaults - Wikipedia


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 1, 2019)

Is this Breaking News?  Nope


----------

